# Toshiba Screen Alignment



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

I am currently watching videos on my Toshiba Cinema Series CRT. I am streaming the videos through my 360, from my PC. When they are displayed on my TV, the bottom edge is cutoff so I can't read subtitles. I've looked for alignment info on the internet to no avail. Any ideas?:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the video software check the resolution setting for the tv out


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

That partially solved it. There aren't many options to change the TV out resolution on the xbox.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have a 1080i/p HDTV try the 720p setting on the 360.


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

It's an old CRT. It only has composite inputs.


----------

